
Ask HN: Which service to use for livecoding? - musicaldope
I&#x27;d like to set up a stream of myself doing some basic AI stuff, learning Haskell, generally programming. After the Livecoding.tv debacle (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10486476), I&#x27;m interested in what other options are out there. I know twitch and youtube are both open to this kind of content -- anyone have livecoding experience with these or other streaming services?
======
minimaxir
Twitch and YouTube are both sufficient.

